# Bridgewater State ISO II



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

This could be perfect for a retiree but to support a family on this would be tough. Full time at $15 and change but for only 9 months/year. Lots of folks could do it, but it would be tough.

Institutional Security Officer II
Institution:
*Bridgewater State University*

Location:
Bridgewater, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/24/2018

Type:
Full Time

*Title*: 
Institutional Security Officer II

*Department Summary*: 
The Office of Residence Life and Housing seeks to provide undergraduate housing that is safe, clean, comfortable and conducive to student learning. Departmental staff develops, promotes and assesses programs, services, and staff interactions that encourage student development with particular emphasis on individual responsibility within a community setting. Efforts are directed towards establishing a living-learning environment where there is an appreciation of diversity, a respect for individual rights and a commitment to sustainability. Delivery of services is provided with an understanding of and a dedication to quality with regard to efficiency, fairness and cost effectiveness.

*Position Summary*: 
Institutional Security Officer II
(Full-time, 9-month AFSCME position, Mid-August to Mid-May, summer months are off)

1 Vacancy with tour of duty as follows: Sunday, Monday, Saturday: 4 PM - 12 AM / Thursday, Friday: 12 AM - 8 AM / Tuesday, Wednesday: Regular Days Off

Institutional Security Officer IIs (ISOs) are primarily assigned to protect and safeguard the front entrance of a university residence hall by performing such duties as monitoring the building front entrance and screening persons for identification, purpose of visit, or required authorization. ISOs are critical in enhancing the overall student and community experience and ensure well-being through service to students, parents, faculty, staff, and outside visitors.

All ISOs report to the Assistant Director of Residential Security. ISOs are a member of the Residential Security program that strives to maintain safety, provide excellent customer service, utilize sound operations, develop and represent a polished brand, while functioning as a cohesive team.

This is an AFSCME unit position and is subject to the terms of that union agreement.


Initial assignment only. Subject to change according to institutional needs.
*Position Type*: 
AFSCME Classified

*Essential Duties*: 
1. Sign in guests and conduct bag checks preventing illegal or restricted items from entering the residence hall and at special events.
2. Make periodic rounds and security checks of buildings and grounds when students are on breaks.

3. Report student code of conduct and housing license agreement violations to appropriate authorities and take whatever action is necessary in accordance with authorized procedures.

4. Other duties include but are not limited to assisting with locking or unlocking doors and aiding in the evacuation of students in drills or emergency situations.

*Required Qualifications*: 
Applicants MUST have at least six months of full-time, or equivalent part-time experience in law enforcement, in a governmental police force or in work involving the protection or security of buildings, equipment or people as a major duty, or equivalent substitution as specified in the state job specifications for Level II position.

Applicants should demonstrate a desire to work in a college setting and population.

State Job Specifications are available in the Human Resources & Talent Management Office and/or the MA Department of Higher Ed Website: Classification Study & Classification Specifications / Massachusetts Department of Higher Education

*Preferred Qualifications*: 
Basic computer skills, comfortable with technology.

Prior work experience in a college or university environment

*Work Environment*: 
Bridgewater State University complies with the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) to provide reasonable accommodation to qualified applicants and employee with disabilities.

Incumbents of this position must be able to engage in public safety patrol functions that include such things as walking foot patrol and physically checking buildings, climbing flights of stairs, sitting or standing for long periods of time, physically push/pull large/heavy objects, pick up and/or carry objects or equipment and perform lifesaving procedures. Incumbents of this position may be on call 24 hours/day, 7 days a week dependent on departmental need and work varied shifts and during holidays and inclement weather.

*Special Conditions for Eligibility*: 
Please be aware that employment at Bridgewater State University is contingent upon completion of a successful background check.

*EEO Statement*: 
Bridgewater State University (BSU) is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer which actively seeks to increase the diversity of its workforce. We are dedicated to providing educational, working and living environments that value the diverse backgrounds of all people.

*Salary Range*: 
$1,255.56 bi-weekly (Grade 9, Step 1)

*Posting Number*: 
S00386P

*Open Date*: 
08/23/2018

*Close Date*: 
09/07/2018

*Open Until Filled*: 
No

*Special Instructions to Applicants*: 
Please note the following information is required to complete your application for this position:


a minimum of one (1) employment history entry.
a minimum of three (3) professional references (supervisor or colleague). 1 reference must be from a supervisor in a security role.










*Application Information*
Contact:
Office of Human Resources
Bridgewater State University

Online App. Form:
http://apptrkr.com/h_40pkfjg5gyqfu5i5


----------

